# Old fashioned Photo Albums And Photo Corners>?



## MK09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello.So im really not the type of girl thats into scrapbooking.When i say scrapbooking i mean when people that turn there photo albums into little works of art lol Creating one page at a time,every page with a different theme an design.I know there are lots of people that enjoy it.But for me personally its just not for me.Ill add a little momentom,maybe a sticker from the time or a little note in my album.But nothing as full on as proper scrapbookers.I like old fashioned photo albums,but i cant find them anywhere.I had a Great Aunt,and her albums were rather big and the pages were thick paper, usually black but sometimes white.But NO plastic covers or plastic sleeves or slips.I hate those things.Maybe im weird but i find them to look so tacky and cheap,i hate them lol.My great Aunts albums i just remember thinking they just look so classy so perfectly neat lol The photos were held in place with photo corner things,sorry i dont know the proper name for them.There probably called photo corners! lmao Anyway ive looked everywhere for this type of thing the albums and the photo corners.Ive looked online everywhere and i must just be looking in the wrong place because i cant find them.So i thought i would ask here if anybody know what im talking about and if so do you have any idea where i can find this type of thing.I realize that i wont be able to get exactly the same type albums as my Great Aunt but just something similiar.Mostly the photo corners! Thank you for reading


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2009)

The photo corners at this link are available in black or white and have a more vintage feel than the clear ones that are so predominant now:

Photo Corners: Mounting Archival Photo Corners in Black or White

I like "old school" photo albums too, and I LOVE this line of albums which is available at a lot of art supply stores: Kolo Photo Albums, scrapbooks, presentation binders, storage boxes and accessories.

HTH a bit!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes those are exactly the type of photo corners i was looking for! And i really like those albums too.Thanks for sharing that website.I really like the look of this album.Its gorgeous i just love the look of that.It has just a little bit of decoration but not over the top.I actually am inspired to do an all black and white photo album now lol Thanks so much for your help


----------



## mmm777 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for asking this question! I've also been looking for the classic look! I think they will definitely stand the test of time, while the other is just a trend. 
  	T


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2011)

They sell the photo corners at Michaels in the states


----------

